# Almofada almofadada almufadado ultrapassou a marca 1000



## Vanda

*Nosso 'almofadinha' português, quero dizer, 

Almufadado, *

*chegou sorrateiro e num rompante inundou o fórum*

*com posts prolixos e prolíficos! *

*Até versos compôs! O danado!

Está na beirinha dos 1000... Que venham mais 1000, 

- da minha parte, prefiro-os

menos prolixos - mas que venham logo, logo! 

Em nome da nossa comunidade, agradeço.
*​*
*


----------



## Dom Casmurro

ODE AO IMINENTE MILHAR DO ALMUFADADO

Quem vem lá? Almufadado!
Multiplicado em mil vezes, 
Lá vem ele, assoberbado
Em dar lições aos ingleses.

Faz isso com maestria,
E com tal denodo e zelo
Que a cada post, desafia
O thread a virar novelo.

E o magro thread ganha vida,
Engorda, vira anaconda,
Agiganta-se, engravida,
Dá filhotes, se arredonda,

Espicaça, logo encolhe,
Arma o bote, exuberante,
Caça a presa e se recolhe
Ao leito em que estava antes.

Não cansado da batalha
De lutar com tantos threads,
O Almufa ainda trabalha.
Não para e nada o impede.

Assim fará por mil vezes
E tantas mil vezes mais.
Nós, que lhe somos fregueses,
Sabemos que ele é capaz.

Portugueses! Angolanos!
Guineenses! São-tomenses!
E vocês, moçambicanos!
Vocês também, timorenses!

De Cabo Verde e de cada
Estado deste Brasil,
Brademos ao Almufada:
- NÃO ESMOREÇA! OUTROS MIL!


----------



## olivinha

Whaddup, Al!!!
Puxa vida com 4 meses e já pesa uma tonelada! 
Parabéns, Almú, desde fevereiro deste ano que o fórum da querida língua portuguesa não é o mesmo: Tá cada vez mais gordo.
Quero continuar aprendendo com você por isso continue engordando o nosso fórum com suas fartas contribuições.
Um forte abraço,
O

("Dom e Al, vou avisando que quando eu completar 3.000, também vou querer soneto de celebração", diz a Olivinha morta de inveja.)


----------



## Joca

Depois do poema do Dom Casmurro, qualquer coisa que se diga será sempre muito pequena. Por isso, segue apenas o meu forte abraço pela marca alcançada.

Joca (*Jo*sé *Ca*rlos)


----------



## Outsider

Ainda nos primeiros mil e o Almufadado já se tornou numa das "estrelas" dos fóruns de português! 

Muitos parabéns pelo marco. 

P.S. Grande poema, Dom Casmurro!


----------



## curlyboy20

Almufadado,

Não sabia que você está conosco recém desde fevereiro. E já tem mais de mil posts!!!! Eu tô cá quase um ano e ainda não cheguei aos 2 mil.

Estou aprendendo muito com você também e quero continuar aprendendo.

(Eu também quero meu sonetinho quando chegar aos 2 mil )


----------



## Nanon

curlyboy20 said:


> Eu tô cá quase um ano e ainda não cheguei aos 2 mil.


 
Nem eu!... 
Mas também gostaria de parabenizar a qualidade desses posts "prolixos e prolíficos", e não somente a quantidade. Por favor, mande mais desses!


----------



## Mangato

Joca said:


> Depois do poema do Dom Casmurro, qualquer coisa que se diga será sempre muito pequena. Por isso, segue apenas o meu forte abraço pela marca alcançada.
> 
> Joca (*Jo*sé *Ca*rlos)


 
Mais ou menos ia dizer o mesmo. Assim que aproveito o post do JOCA, e tiro o chapeu diante do Dom Casmurro.
Parabens amigão, que cumpra muitos mais.


----------



## coolbrowne

Stole my thunder. 


Nanon said:


> posts "prolixos e prolíficos", e não somente a quantidade.


Cinco meses deve ser algum tipo de marca! 

Que continue a nos esclarecer com seu amplo conhecimento e a nos deleitar com seu refinado humor.

Um grande abraço


----------



## almufadado

Não havia necessidade
em fazer tanto alarido !
Mas também, em boa verdade,
É bom saber que se é lido !

Não tem sido tempo mal usado
Mas tempo bem gasto
Se for prolixo, seja reciclado
Se for prolifico, fosse mais vasto !

Fica sempre tanto por dizer
Tanto para contextualizar
Que às vezes é impossivel fazer
um post sem me alongar

So please,
bear with me along the way
of the long posts I do at ease !
There is always so much to say
And so much that you can miss !

So if my post start going out fey,
Although i find them thorough,
others, boring, find them may
Read today, get it tomorrow !

From all bright minds 
I am founding where :
so many unknowns,
so many new finds !
Express yourself without fear
Without crys nor mowns !
Find the rights and the wrongs
Understand the language
sing out the new songs,
Dont' get wise, get sage !

And all you will find 
It's a bright new world !
All having in their mind,
Those different people, I am told,
All having in their heart
The same wish to be bold
And to become state-of-the-art !

Por isso agradeço a vossa paciência
Muito especial a da Vanda
Pela minha "curiosa" cadência 
E o meu estilo de post ciranda !

Descobri na vida 
que nem tudo o que parece, é !
E a essência, do que é, está escondida
Num pé-de-letra na palavra ao pé !

Dai ser tão prosaico 
nascido de uma lingua traiçoeira
Como Deus mortal, ou padre laico
Que no principio era ... a ratoeira !

Se sou água dura em pedra mole
É porque não acredito no absoluto 
Ou sou gume que pedra de amolar amole
Que sejamos todos melhor, por isso luto !


Um grande bem-haja para todos !


----------



## Vanda

> Dai ser tão prosaico
> nascido de uma lingua traiçoeira
> Como Deus mortal, ou padre laico
> Que no principio era ... a ratoeira !
> 
> Se sou água dura em pedra mole
> É porque não acredito no absoluto
> Ou sou gume que pedra de amolar amole
> Que sejamos todos melhor, por isso luto !


Ó xente, _né_ que Camões ressuscitou?!


----------



## Benvindo

Almufadado, não tenho a veia poética, nem a sua nem a do nosso Casmurro, mas não queria que a ocasião passasse sem os meus parabéns, é um prazer ter a sua companhia. E já que a ocasião é de festa, tomara que os fóruns de português cresçam cada vez mais, que venha mais gente como você para dividir o conhecimento conosco.


----------



## Macunaíma

Gente, é o primeiro _thread_ do WR transformado em duelo de repentistas! 

O Almufadado, com seus _posts_ ora sob a forma de versos redondilhos, ora de uma charada envolta em mistério dentro de um enigma, à moda dos oráculos délficos, acabou se tornando, em pouco tempo, um dos nossos membros mais populares! Olha que eu fico com ciúmes... A Vanda agora só tem olhos para ele... 

Brincadeira. 

Almufa )), venho eu também lhe dar os parabéns e desejar que continue exercitando seu estilo lá no nosso fórum. É sempre um prazer ler _vossos_ posts e discutir _consigo_ coisas da nossa língua. 

Eu já disse que acho que você tem um quê de brasileiro? (a intenção é elogiar, caso tenha ficado ambíguo...)

Grande abraço,

_Macu_


----------



## Guigo

Depois de tantos versos e reversos, resta-me apenas, estreando nesta área, parabenizar o "Almufa" e lembrá-lo que meu nome internáutico é *Guigo* e não _Guido_. 

PARABÉNS!!!


----------



## Carfer

Já mostrou que é capaz de emular Camões, já mostrou que tem fôlego para correr mil posts no tempo record de quatro meses, já mostrou que tem uma reserva inesgotável de boa-disposição e ainda por cima tem a arte de nos obrigar a ler o que escreve. Esperem pelos próximos mil.
Parabéns, almufadado e um grande abraço


----------



## Denis555

Meus sinceros parabéns.
Já aprendi TANTO com suas postagens (e dos nossos outros amigos portugueses). 
Adoro quando você vem e diz: mas em Portugal é assim (ou assado). Fico sempre boquiaberto com as diferenças que nos unem.

MAS se não concordar com os brasileiros, então nada melhor do que uma boa "guerra de *almofadas*" !
Como aconteceu no dia 04/04/2009 aqui em Cracóvia:
http://photoessence.org/014/ 

Um abraço


----------



## almufadado

Denis555 said:


> MAS se não concordar com os brasileiros, então nada melhor do que uma boa "guerra de *almofadas*" !
> Como aconteceu no dia 04/04/2009 aqui em Cracóvia:
> http://photoessence.org/014/
> 
> Um abraço



Cara, você não sabe onde se está metendo, eu tenho aqui "50mil" almofadas num canto !  Para o ano vou a Cracóvia e levo-as todas!

Vanda, me vê ai um botão novo para eu poder dar uma almofadada na cabeça do Denis555 !


----------



## almufadado

Carfer said:


> ... ainda por cima tem a arte de nos obrigar a ler o que escreve.



Obrigar, não obrigado !
Agora se "partiu ? comprou !" 
E se está argumentado ...
"Queria "Briga" ? Achou ! 

Já agora lhe agradeço
pelas boas argumentações
Que se elevam passo a passo
E um dia ainda vão virar canções !


----------



## almufadado

Guigo said:


> Depois de tantos versos e reversos, resta-me apenas, estreando nesta área, parabenizar o "Almufa" e lembrá-lo que meu nome internáutico é *Guigo* e não _Guido_.
> 
> PARABÉNS!!!



Peço-lhe pois mil perdões
Devia estar de pernas para o ar !
Escrevo Guigo nas recordações
Para nunca mais me enganar !


----------



## almufadado

Macunaíma said:


> Gente, é o primeiro _thread_ do WR transformado em duelo de repentistas!
> 
> O Almufadado, com seus _posts_ ora sob a forma de versos redondilhos, ora de uma charada envolta em mistério dentro de um enigma, à moda dos oráculos délficos, acabou se tornando, em pouco tempo, um dos nossos membros mais populares! Olha que eu fico com ciúmes... A Vanda agora só tem olhos para ele...
> 
> Brincadeira.
> 
> Almufa )), venho eu também lhe dar os parabéns e desejar que continue exercitando seu estilo lá no nosso fórum. É sempre um prazer ler _vossos_ posts e discutir _consigo_ coisas da nossa língua.
> 
> Eu já disse que acho que você tem um quê de brasileiro? (a intenção é elogiar, caso tenha ficado ambíguo...)
> 
> Grande abraço,
> 
> _Macu_



Trago sempre dentro de mim
Um pouco do ser Brasileiro
Ao mundo, foi aqui que eu vim
Mas qualquer o lugar é o primeiro 

Olhe que você não me fica atrás
E também me faz pensar !
Agora deita fora o ciume, rapaz !
Que a Vanda é para partilhar !


----------



## almufadado

À Vanda queira agradecer
As suas mil paciências 
vendo meus posts a crescer 
E por certas trocas de "inteligências" !

E já que o Macu' me "picou" ... sai poema de amor

Vanda, 
Pode nem ser meu primeiro amor
Mas é meu amor primeiro
Tenha dó deste sofredor
E feche *Macunaíma *no banheiro


----------

